# Accushot primer adapters for muzzleloaders



## dgr416 (Jul 29, 2010)

I  think this was the best idea for muzzleloaders ever besides noncrossive powder and scopes.It replaces the nipple on side locks or inlines.It shoots a small rifle primer.It is amazing how much more accurate than shotgun or caps it is.I have shot one hole groups at 50 yards with my 54 caliber marlin and 325 gr sppper bullets and sabots.It is hard to load but I drilled out the primer pocket just a little bit to make it load and unload better.It is as fast as a centerfire 30-30 ignition is .I have used them in the rain for a week and it still went off.Its a good idea I just wish they still made them.It you see one that will fit your gun snag it .Its well worth the change!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought one for my Hawken about 8-10 yrs ago...
Don't remember where i got it...Still use it today....
Uses an allen wrench to install....


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had one on my T/C Renegade for over 20 years. It slows down the second shot but guarantees the first one.


----------



## stsid1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Did u have to change anything on your Marlin to make the adapter work? I have a 50 Marlin and have just installed  a T/C  Flame
Thrower cap nipple on it to see if it's better than the stanard nipple.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 3, 2010)

I've stayed with a hawken, and have used a primer adaptor for a long time.  They are harder to find now than they used to be, probably because in-line smokepoles are so common.  

Guns of Yesteryear at Tunnel Hill, between Dalton and Ringgold, would be the place in N. Ga. that I would think most likely to have it.  I had to order the last one I purchased off the internet.


----------



## hfornarotto (Aug 5, 2010)

*dgr416*

Hi,  I had used the accushot for ten years.  It was great, but with everything man made, it finally wore out.  I need to find a new one but been unable to locate it or the manufacturer.  I dont know if they went out of business or what.  Have you found a replacement???? Fred


----------



## dgr416 (Aug 10, 2010)

I found the ones I bought last in Ohio at some small shop in Ross Ohio I think.I know that it will not take over 100 grs of powder.I put it right in my marlin.Its a pain to load and unload but I think its worth the accuracy and speed difference.I had no luch with caps .I had to take a drill bit and ream out the primer hole just a little larger just a hair.Then the primers would come out when I shot.I have had them loaded a week in the rain hunting with a ballon on the end of the muzzle and it shot fine.My two double muzzle loaders would not fire two shots without them.I have a CVA and a Kodiak.They improved about 500% accuracy and always went off afterwards.I think unless they atarted again that accushot went out of business.I hope they came back.I have one on my TC hawken 50 and it helped it big time too.I tried shotgun primered inlines and hated them with pellets.The loose tripple 777 and the small rifle primer adapter was 10 times more accurate and reliable.I just wish I had a good loading tool for inlines.I just found a pair of pliers that work good.Tell me if you find any more of them.I was going to try them on my Ruger old army if I could make them fit.


----------

